# MoH regulations for website and social media for doctors



## Yoga girl (Oct 19, 2008)

Just wondering if someone here knows what the laws and regulations are in the UAE/Dubai for Doctors who wish to have their own website and/or Facebook page and/or regular newsletters and/or social media.

I understand that for a website some kind of license and fees apply to the MoH, but have no more information other than this, especially with regards to the use of other social media. This would be to promote themselves as an individual rather than the facilities they work in.

I've tried to search on the MoH website but there doesn't seem to be anything about this. Any help would be appreciated!


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

Think you're a little mistaken, to get a .ae site then yes, you need to pay (and a not inconsiderable amount, and PROVE that you own that domain (ie, you couldn't register Coca-Cola Middle East | Open Happiness | Coca-Cola.ae for example).

You can publicise your Website/FB page/Twitter, send regular newsletters to subscribers no problem and without charge.


----------



## Yoga girl (Oct 19, 2008)

The Rascal said:


> Think you're a little mistaken, to get a .ae site then yes, you need to pay (and a not inconsiderable amount, and PROVE that you own that domain (ie, you couldn't register Coca-Cola Middle East | Open Happiness | Coca-Cola.ae for example).
> 
> You can publicise your Website/FB page/Twitter, send regular newsletters to subscribers no problem and without charge.


As far as I am aware for DOCTORS the website has to be approved by the Ministry and a fee applies even if it is a .com webpage. For other professionals (in fields other than medicine!!) I do know there are different regulations for .ae and .com websites.


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

But you're not a doctor? Or are you? That said if you advertise a surgery in the UAE then surely it should be approved because you could make numerous spurious allegations - which does happen here.

The amount of dodgy docs here in the past (and the amount of botched ops and deaths that were then covered up), I'd say it was a good thing. Wouldn't you? To have the "Stamp of Approval"?

Speak with a marketing company.


----------



## Yoga girl (Oct 19, 2008)

The person who needs the FB page is a Doctor. She has had a license and has been practising in various clinics for years. She just wants to set up on her own. Marketing companies do not necessarily have all this information, and if they do they will not part with it without a fee. I would like a pointer to the laws and where I can read up and keep checking for updates. Maybe a lawyer on this forum would be more useful.


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Yoga girl said:


> The person who needs the FB page is a Doctor. She has had a license and has been practising in various clinics for years. She just wants to set up on her own. Marketing companies do not necessarily have all this information, and if they do they will not part with it without a fee. I would like a pointer to the laws and where I can read up and keep checking for updates. Maybe a lawyer on this forum would be more useful.


Hi,
If your friend wants professional advice - then she will need to pay for it.
In her position, it is safer to pay a small fee for correct advice than to rely on hearsay from a forum that could lose her license to practice.
Regarding the marketing companies not parting with information without a fee - what is wrong with that? I am sure your friend does not give medical consultations for free!
Best of luck
Steve


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

A cheaper alternative would be for the Doctor (who undoubtedly specialises in one field) to speak to a doctor who specialises in a completely different, non-conflicting field and seek their advice. if there isn't likely to be a commercial conflict then another doctor should be able to offer some advice ?


----------



## Roxtec Blue (Jan 14, 2013)

Stevesolar said:


> Hi,
> If your friend wants professional advice - then she will need to pay for it.
> In her position, it is safer to pay a small fee for correct advice than to rely on hearsay from a forum that could lose her license to practice.
> Regarding the marketing companies not parting with information without a fee - what is wrong with that? I am sure your friend does not give medical consultations for free!
> ...


Ah ha the infamous anonymous "I have a friend" question


----------



## Yoga girl (Oct 19, 2008)

Surely the easiest way would be to read up on the laws? Even Marketing companies can get this wrong! All I'm asking is where to get this kind of information given that the MoH does not seem to be forthcoming with it. And regardless, in my experience in Dubai it is easier to hear personal experiences from the horses mouth (ie another doctor on a forum such as this one). I am not saying this would be what the decision would be made on but it doesn't hurt to hear all sides before moving in any direction.  Thanks.


----------

